# What Makes Your Rats Boggle?



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

When I am sitting at the computer with a blanket over my legs, I let my Cheerio sit in the blanket dip between my legs. She'll curl right up and wait for the tickling to start! I'll start rubbing her face and tickling her tummy and her eyes start going crazy! ;D









I'm just curious about what gets your rats into a boggling frenzy.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Gustav used to get boggling pretty much anytime he got to come along for a walk and get attention from strangers. It would freak people out, and I would have to explain to them that it just means he's enjoying himself. 

Beadle does not boggle as much, usually just when we are snuggled up close together on the bed watching a movie together.


----------



## cirice (Nov 15, 2015)

One of my girls, Artemis, boggles almost any time you pet her. Also, since my rat cage is against the wall next to my bed, and right in front of my computer, if I'm sitting at my computer she'll sit in the corner of the cage closest to the computer desk. If I stick my fingers through the bars, she'll lick them and start boggling.


----------



## MinorRobot (Aug 13, 2014)

I have never seen any of my rats boggle. Maybe it's not a roof rat thing??
I'd read about it, of course, but the first time I saw a video of it I was pretty taken aback! Like I was not prepared for that lol. I could see how people might be freaked out by it if they didn't know.


----------



## pbyeerts (Nov 17, 2015)

I remember reading that not every rat does it.....


----------



## Tiwohunter (Nov 16, 2015)

Shinji does it if I'm giving him loves or when he is happy to see me. He is truly a happy go lucky chap and is very affectionate. I have never seen Sousuke boggle but he and I are still working on trusting each other so maybe one day?


----------

